# Smoker question



## John S (Mar 14, 2021)

I’m building a small smoker on a small trailer. I’m using a commercial size hot water heater tank. I found out that the inside of the tank is coated with the blue silicone enamel. 
?.....is this safe to use as a smoker.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 14, 2021)

I would either do a hot burnout to remove it or leave it. I'm assuming it's powder coated blue silicone enamel. The temperatures in the smoker wont get hot enough to vaporize the coating. I wouldn't use it for a fire box or something fire hot unless the coating was removed

Boykjo


----------



## mike243 (Mar 14, 2021)

The coating cracks as it heats and cools and that is what leads to leaks, that enamel is glass and can lay open somebody's insides, I don't and wont advocate using any thing lined for that reason. every water heater I have had to replace has had rust and glass in the bottom when I drained it, the temps never exceed 150 in a water heater so its way over that at smoke temps.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 14, 2021)

I definitely would not use an old water heater or a new one for that matter.


----------



## John S (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks guys for your input......it really helped me and I will not be using the tank.....I really appreciate your help.....John S


----------

